# oil-dry for substrate?



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Has anyone used oil-dry as substrate?


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

what is oil- dry?


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I remember a thread here or somewhere where people were thinking it's the same stuff as SMS (Soilmaster Select).


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Oil-dry is what is put on the drive way to absorb oil from cars.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I use thirfty sorb and its great!


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

prBrianpr said:


> I use thirfty sorb and its great!


Did you mean thrifty sorb? Is that the only product you have for your substrate?


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah and no

my setup: clay mixed with mineralized substrate andadditives like peat moss, ferts... then a layer of this product. the product itself absorb nutrients fast!, you will see the plants roots glued to this thing. My hipothesis is that the clay-mineralized soil substrate leech nutrients that this product absorb, well also the plants roots penetrates deep in the clay making this a ideal mix for plants. the product itself is light but the clay mantain the plants anchored. the product with time will absorb enought water to be more heavy


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Very interesting!!

Did you have to rinse it a lot?


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

nah only pour it in to the aquarium fill it with water, it will not floar and will produce a lot of bubbles. it can be a pain to anchor plant that floats a lot, with the time the product will get more weight.


----------

